

Why Engineers build crappy products - cygnus
http://willschenk.com/why-engineers-build-crappy-products/

======
DanBC
It's weird to criticise engineers for bad UIs by writing an article and then
designing your website to allow only about 25 words on screen at a time.

[http://imgur.com/dAM2RT6](http://imgur.com/dAM2RT6)

~~~
combray
I never claimed I was anything other than an engineer.

------
dalke
Alan Cooper wrote a well-known book on the topic, titled "The Inmates Are
Running the Asylum: Why High Tech Products Drive Us Crazy and How to Restore
the Sanity".

